# Period type pains with Gestone injection?



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi ladies, was just wondering if anyone had period type cramps and feeling of heaviness whilst on Gestone injections. Had transfer of 1 Blast(that had already started hatching on thurs aft-6 th May) but today my tummy sort of feels like i am about to come on! Is this normal? My last 3 goes i was on Crinone gel and Cyclogest but clinic decided to try me on Gestone as kept spotting during all my last 2 week waits. Any thoughts would be appreciated.


Baby dust to all you lovely ladies,


Oliviaxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

Any form of progesterone (crinone, cyclogest, gestone etc) can cause these type of side effects and symptoms.  I've been on all 3 (and combinations of them at same time too).

Each treatment cycle can vary in terms of side effects, symptoms, response to drugs etc...although it's easier said than done I'd try not to read too much into anything.  If you only had ET a few days ago then it could just be your ovaries etc settling down and all the drugs causing these symptoms.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

